# Rats Nest Bass Club is accepting new members.



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

2015 proposed schedule 
Very similar to 2014 but a couple changes. 
4/12 Schlepp Master Classic Salt Fork (OPEN)
4/26 Tappan
5/3 Portage
5/17 Milton
6/7 Salt Fork
6/28 Seneca
7/12 Tappan
7/26 Milton
8/16 Salt Fork
8/23 Couples Tournament Salt Fork (OPEN)
9/13 Portage
9/27 Tappan "Championship"
10/11 Club VS Club Tappan (TOP 5 IN POINTS)

What do you think?

**DATES SUBJECT TO CHANGE**
Salt Fork Permits are approved! Still waiting on approval from the others. I'll let you know as they come in.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Check us out on Facebook at Rats Nest Bass Club!


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

MWCD permits are paid for. I was 4th in line this mmorning and no one in front of me had the dates we needed so the 3 Tappan Lake, and 1 Seneca should be good to go! Now just waiting on Milton, and Portage.


----------

